# Netzwerkspiel



## harry (31. Okt 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich brauch Hilfe.
Ich habe ein Spiel mit fliegenden Objekten programmiert.

Und jetzt möcht ich das irgendwie übers Netzwerk machen.
Wie ich das mit Socket und Serversocket mach ist mir klar,
aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das ganze strukturell aubauen soll
(Verwaltung der Objekte, Kollisionserkennung, observer pattern?, ...)
Und wie kann ich das machen das ich dann die optimale Leistung erziel?

Bitte helft mir bin ein totaler Anfänger auf dem Gebiet.

mfg


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Okt 2006)

Deine Frage ist viel zu allgemein als das sie
dir hier beantwortet werden könnte, vor allem
da du noch Anfänger bist.

Mein Vorschlag: Mach' einen Kopfsprung und fang
einfach mal an. Sobald es spezielle Fragen gibt stelle sie hier.

Und wenn du Anfänger bist, rate ich dir, dich noch nicht
mit Optimierungen zu befassen; versuch' erst einmal
eine Lösung auf die Beine zu stellen. Optimieren kannst
du später immer noch.


----------



## jagdfalke (17. Nov 2006)

Am einfachsten dürfte es für dich mit RMI sein. RMI ist zwar nicht sehr performant aber für den Anfang reichts. Du kannst dann eben immer mit dem Client über Getter-Methode die Daten abgleichen. Für Schach oder so geht das locker. Einen Streetfighter-Clone würde ich damit vielleicht nicht versuchen  :wink:


----------

